# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Прошивка винчестера MAXTOR!!

## devilred

помогите найти прошивку для винчестера MAXTOR 6g160e0. очень редкий экземпляр, при чем SATA.

----------


## Cheechako

> помогите найти прошивку для винчестера MAXTOR 6g160e0. очень редкий экземпляр, при чем SATA.


Чем он редкий-то :confused: Для корректности на Maxtor'е Seagate есть утилита Drive Detect (либо SeaTools for DOS/Windows), которая должна показать SN/Revision диска, ну а далее поиск (или запрос) - бо данный диск относится вроде к серии DiamondMax 17, но Seagate адресует к firmware для DiamondMax 23, таки стоить уточнить.
Ежли честно, то не помню, чтобы для этого диска существовало обновление прошивки.

----------


## devilred

этот диск не стартует, проверил прошивку показывает FF FF FF FF. читал с программатора mini pro. firmware для DM23 нашел, спасибо за наводку, скачал iso файл. не пойму в каком там файле лежит прошивка. чип стоит там  25p10vp

----------


## Cheechako

Я бы предположил, что прошивки лежат в файле "MPH-CC3D.ima" (там есть файл "LOD.zip", содержащий файлы PHCC3D1H.LOD/PHCC3D2H.LOD/PHCC3D4H.LOD, только в каком что :confused:).
В принципе, на тему восстановления дисков можно найти рекомендации вроде "HDD RELOAD FIRMWARE Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 и Maxtor DiamondMax 22.".

----------


## devilred

долго не было, был в командировке, попробовал прошить всеми прошивками, винт молчит( но  88I6775DB1-TLA1 микруха греется до 50 градусов. греется постеменно

----------

